# Where do you find cheap organ meat??



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Here are the 2 stores that I went to. I'll give you the organ meat prices...

pork liver - 2.98/lb
pork heart - 1.99/lb (this is actually muscle meat right?)
stomach - 3.98/lb
chicken heart - 3.98/lb
chicken liver - 2.98/lb

2nd store
pork heart - 2.98/lb
tongue - 2.98/lb (not organ I know)
liver - 2.98/lb
spleen - 2.48/lb
intestines - 3.38/lb
stomach - 2.98/lb
chicken liver - 3.98/lb
duck liver - 3.98/lb

Are you paying simlar prices for these organs?


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I buy chicken giblets from a restaurant supplier for .25/lb...not perfectly organized but quite the deal! 

These are from the same supplier (UW Provision)
Chicken hearts: .69/lb
chicken liver: .55/lb
lamb hearts: 1.49/lb
beef liver: .79/lb
beef heart: .49/lb
pork heart: .59/lb
pork kidney: .49/lb
buffalo liver: .99/lb

at the HoKa turkey farm I can get:
hearts and gizzards .40
liver .25 


However, almost all of that comes in 40 lb boxes...so the only one I get is the giblets in 25 lb boxes because we really don't go through that much organ meat.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm trying to strike up a relationship with a small butcher to have him sell me organ meat for cheap, hopefully some organic ones. 

At the local Safeway, chicken liver is $1.99/lb and chicken hearts are $0.99/lb.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok I'm going to try our safeway on the weekend. Is your safeway's chicken liver and hearts packed into plastic wrapped packages or is there a section where a person actually cuts up the meat and sells it in pieces?

I think I'm thinking of Safe on Foods that has the person tending a 'meat stand' not safeway..not sure



Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> I buy chicken giblets from a restaurant supplier for .25/lb...not perfectly organized but quite the deal!
> 
> These are from the same supplier (UW Provision)
> Chicken hearts: .69/lb
> ...


How does your dog finish 25 lbs of organs? Like if you bought 25 lbs of giblets(didn't know these were organs by the way) would you still buy other organs or would you have to finish the 25 lbs first?


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

You usually have to ask for it, if they don't have it, they can special order for you. Also, you might try the Asian markets - they're all huge on these things and usually have them in copious amounts for dirt cheap. I'm not sure how suitable they are to be raw-fed though because Asian markets tend to sell the cheapest form of meat available, not that Safeway is any better but give that a try. 

I still suggest looking around for a good butcher and try to strike up a good relationship - the butcher I'm planning on going to also has goat, rabbit, moose and bison meat. Yay!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Actually the price I quoted were from the 2 Asian markets I went to. All the other stores I've been to didn't have any kind of organ meat at all.

I don't even know if we have a butcher here..For the 10 years I've been here, I've never been to one.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Actually the price I quoted were from the 2 Asian markets I went to. All the other stores I've been to didn't have any kind of organ meat at all.
> 
> I don't even know if we have a butcher here..For the 10 years I've been here, I've never been to one.


Yikes! And usually the Asians have tons of it. Well, I suspect it might be expensive because it's such a big part of Asian cuisine. 

Um, yeah grocery stores might be your only bet if you can't find a butcher. Where abouts are you in, perhaps you Google one or find one in a local listing or even a food co-op in your area.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Chicken and beef livers are standard grocery items. They usually come in those little plastic tubs like margerine comes in. Look near the chicken parts and pieces at the regular grocery. I pay around $1.59 / pound.

I just payed $1.39 / pound for beef heart, again at the regular grocery store. They had pork kidneys too but I didn't look at the price.

Try looking at a regular chain store but in a more ethnic neighborhood. I find the best stuff in Hispanic neighborhoods. But their local ma & pa markets can be pricey because they do not buy in quantity like the major chain stores.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> How does your dog finish 25 lbs of organs? Like if you bought 25 lbs of giblets(didn't know these were organs by the way) would you still buy other organs or would you have to finish the 25 lbs first?


its not just organ meat...there is also a neck. You know when you buy a whole chicken or turkey, and there is a package inside the chicken with the neck, liver, heart and kidney? that package is the giblet. Its the extra stuff that people don't typically eat....with turkey, my parents use the organ meat to grind up in the stuffing for thanksgiving, but the chicken giblet always got tossed. The 25 lbs is individually packaged giblets. Mine get a lot of organ meat with the backs and leg quarters they eat, but if they've had a variety of neck for a while, I grab one of the packages and toss it in with their meal. Other than that, I don't buy a whole lot of organ meat...i usually just come by it...the family cooked a lamb for a party a month ago, I had them cut out the peices that no one eats anyway...and there's still a bit of that left. I cooked a duck, they got the giblets from that...


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> its not just organ meat...there is also a neck. You know when you buy a whole chicken or turkey, and there is a package inside the chicken with the neck, liver, heart and kidney? that package is the giblet. Its the extra stuff that people don't typically eat....with turkey, my parents use the organ meat to grind up in the stuffing for thanksgiving, but the chicken giblet always got tossed. The 25 lbs is individually packaged giblets. Mine get a lot of organ meat with the backs and leg quarters they eat, but if they've had a variety of neck for a while, I grab one of the packages and toss it in with their meal. Other than that, I don't buy a whole lot of organ meat...i usually just come by it...the family cooked a lamb for a party a month ago, I had them cut out the peices that no one eats anyway...and there's still a bit of that left. I cooked a duck, they got the giblets from that...


Actually our chickens and turkeys don't come with giblets. They're cleaned and wrapped, there isn't a small package of those things. 

I need to go to the store and grab some organs. Probably I'll start with chicken livers/hearts or something.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

I would start with the one pound of liver and one pound of heart. Organ meat is only 10% of the diet, and heart only needs to be about 5%. Nia is so small that meat will last you 2 or 3 weeks. And it will be longer if she can eat chicken backs. Those have a little bit of organ meat in them, so you can cut the liver down to 5%.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Also, I found that laying liver out on a cookie sheet lined with wax paper, freezing the liver until "stiff" makes it easier to slice into little meal-supplement cubes, and then freeze in a zip baggie. Then I jsut take out cubes as I need them.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

DobManiac said:


> I would start with the one pound of liver and one pound of heart. Organ meat is only 10% of the diet, and heart only needs to be about 5%. Nia is so small that meat will last you 2 or 3 weeks. And it will be longer if she can eat chicken backs. Those have a little bit of organ meat in them, so you can cut the liver down to 5%.


I bought half a lb of beef liver today. Chicken livers were 4.99/lb in Save on Foods.

No heart yet, will go back to buy more organs soon. Probably when I have time to prep them on the weekend.

Nia has been having chicken wings and chicken breast because that's what I have at home right now. an occasional bit of chicken feet if she has no bone in the breast. I think my mom gave her a pretty hefty chunk of steak from teh freezer when I wasn't home yesterday because it's been there for like 6 months and not good enough to make good steak out of anymore. She had a chicken foot with it as well. No diarrhea today but poop(nice and firm) is darker color than just eating chicken.

I've been wondering do I dare to try pork or pork organs in the future? Last 2 times Nia had COOKED pork she had explosive diarrhea and vomiting for 3 days each. And those 2 times she got pork by accident.

Do you think she will have the same results with raw pork? Also they have pork hearts and tongues and stuff for cheaper than chicken/duck livers and heart. Should I try pig organs(eventually)? Or do you think she will have a bad reaction too?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I've heard that raw pork can carry bacteria that dogs aren't immune to. I don't have any sources, so someone else may have to confirm that. I don't even eat pork myself, so I wouldn't feed it. Just my opinion.


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

I watch for sales and buy a bunch at a time when I see something good. 

I stocked up my freezer a couple weeks ago with
Beef liver for $.99lbs
Beef guts $.99lbs
Beef heart $1.38lbs

I don't remember the prices but I also get (I know it's less then $1.50lbs and close to $1.00lbs)
Pork liver
Pork kidney
Pork Heart

Have not bought chicken organs in a while
I know I have picked up liver for $1.00lbs 
Until I see a good sale price I just use what comes in the fryers chicken. A fryers chicken runs me less then $.80lbs



Michiyo-Fir said:


> Do you think she will have the same results with raw pork? Also they have pork hearts and tongues and stuff for cheaper than chicken/duck livers and heart. Should I try pig organs(eventually)? Or do you think she will have a bad reaction too?


I would say pork is pork. If she reacts bad to the meat same probably goes for organs. I am not %100 sure on that though you may have to experiment. Maybe try feeding her less pork at one sitting mix it in with chicken a little dose at a time. I had to do that with fish for my dogs. Now they eat it no problem and can have fish for a whole meal. 



Nargle said:


> I don't even eat pork myself, so I wouldn't feed it. Just my opinion.


Most people wouldn't eat kibble or the can dog food while the vast majority of dogs do. I don't eat half the stuff I feed my dogs. My dogs eat pork so far so good they have not keeled over dead. People have also told me they will die from eating raw meat in general ....


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

chrisn6104 said:


> Most people wouldn't eat kibble or the can dog food while the vast majority of dogs do. I don't eat half the stuff I feed my dogs. My dogs eat pork so far so good they have not keeled over dead. People have also told me they will die from eating raw meat in general ....


Lol, well actually I don't eat pork for more ethical reasons. And I'm not 100% on the bacteria thing, but since I'm not buying any pork for myself anyways, it's just a preference thing.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

chrisn6104 said:


> Most people wouldn't eat kibble or the can dog food while the vast majority of dogs do. I don't eat half the stuff I feed my dogs. My dogs eat pork so far so good they have not keeled over dead. People have also told me they will die from eating raw meat in general ....


I have actually eaten every brand of kibble that Nia has eaten. Even royal canin, although it tasted pretty much like burnt blood.

Although pork is pretty cheap, I think I might not feed it either just because of her last 2 diarrhea incidents. She's never ever had diarrhea other than eating pork I might try some pork tongue or heart if I ever get some and she will be getting very tiny amounts but I'm don't think I'm going to go for the meat.

The beef liver I bought today was $1.62/lb which was the cheapest I've ever seen. By the way, I'm talking about everything in CAD.

I don't know where to get some heart and spleen and other organs for less than $2.00! This is a little frustrating. 

I did find a store where they sell rabbit, quail, other small birds and some other more rare meat though. Rabbit is $7/lb and they're sold whole and frozen. Each rabbit is $20+

I want to find some cheap big chunks of lamb but no luck so far. Lamb is $6-10/lb

I'm in Canada what about the pork here? I rarely eat pork either because I almost never eat meat. Occasionally I'll have some beef or lamb but almost never pork.


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I want to find some cheap big chunks of lamb but no luck so far. Lamb is $6-10/lb


I cannot find big chunks of lamb but can get lamb breast. Lamb breast everyday for $1.20lbs on sale for $1.00lbs.
Don't know where you live but I watch the sale adds that come to my house. Anymore that's where I do my dog food shopping from. Then stock the freezer and wait for another sale to pop up.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

chrisn6104 said:


> I cannot find big chunks of lamb but can get lamb breast. Lamb breast everyday for $1.20lbs on sale for $1.00lbs.
> Don't know where you live but I watch the sale adds that come to my house. Anymore that's where I do my dog food shopping from. Then stock the freezer and wait for another sale to pop up.


Chris, buddy, where are you finding lamb so cheap in our area???




Michiyo-Fir said:


> Although pork is pretty cheap, I think I might not feed it either just because of her last 2 diarrhea incidents. She's never ever had diarrhea other than eating pork I might try some pork tongue or heart if I ever get some and she will be getting very tiny amounts but I'm don't think I'm going to go for the meat.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Canada what about the pork here? I rarely eat pork either because I almost never eat meat. Occasionally I'll have some beef or lamb but almost never pork.


Personally, I can feed two of the dogs lamb. But the third one seems to get diarrhea just from smelling it in the kitchen! So she doesn't get any lamb. And she's the one who came to us from the breeder on lamb & rice Nutro dog kibble. She's also the one who went on to fail on every kibble we tried, causing us to explore raw feeding. 

So as for pork...if it bothered her in the past, try a teeny piece and see what happens. But do it when you will be home for the day in case she needs extra potty trips. And if the whole bacteria thing bugs you, freeze the pork for 30 days and you're good to go (I used to be a medical lab tech and we dealt with all kinds of bacteria and parasites).

I think they have found swine flu in Canadian pigs. But no worries. Neither humans nor animals can acquire swine flu by eating meat from an infected pig. Really.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I bought 4 pounds of beef liver on sale for $.49 a pound but that is 4 months worth of liver. I usually don't worry about organ meat prices as it is such a small part of the diet.

The worry with pork is trichinella causing trichinosis. In the US feeding practices have eliminated the problem from factory farmed animals. Most pork has been frozen before sale anyway and the species found in domestic pig is killed by freezing. Apparently the worm from wild pig is resistant to freezing. There is another problem found in pork called psuedo rabies.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I went to a few grocery stores lately looking for beef heart and had no luck. But today I went to one of the local butchers and he had two bags, he said he doesnt always get it in (same with the grocery stores, no one buys it so they dont order it) 

I bought both bags for $12, not sure how much there was but I bought it anyways because it appears hard to get. I came home and weighed myself on the scale with and with out the heart (just to get an idea lol because my kitchen scale wouldnt do that much) and it was over 14lbs


----------

